# Vacation



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I am leaving May 3rd and won't be back until May 8th so if you have calcium questions for me I will not be able to respond. Maybe someone else will be able to help for that time.Linda


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hope you have a safe trip! Where did you go to?


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Hope you had a great time!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Went to Daytona Beach for 5 days it was very hot and we spent a lot of time in the POOL it was great.Thanks for asking.Linda


----------

